# the idiots at Greenpeace are at it again



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

http://www.greenpeace.org/international/news/boulders-against-bottom-trawli
And they think this is good HOW is it allowed to happen when fishermen are in schemes to take trawled litter back to port (Cloud)


----------



## pier (Apr 22, 2008)

greenpeace what to get life and job ? wbeedie


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Bigger, more expensive, more efficient trawlers going after less and less fish. Wont be long before what you now consider trawler litter, will seem like a great catch.
Vocational training may not be such a bad idea.
AB


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

I hope AncientBrit is talking through personal experience of the north sea , but seeing as he has been resident in Canada for the last god knows how long I doubt it, the Scottish fleet now is greatly reduced from what it was a couple of decade's ago, some boats are going back to working the siene net, and there has been a great reduction in the days they can fish, the fishermen are the last people to want a dead north sea, but these idiots in Greenpeace are indangering mens lives, it must be illegal to dump knowing that you could be killing someone


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

It's a real dilemma. How do you stop indiscriminate bottom trawling destroying the sea bed and disrupting the habitats on which fish stocks depend. Short term gain for some trawler owners - long term pain for everyone else.


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

billmaca said:


> I hope AncientBrit is talking through personal experience of the north sea , but seeing as he has been resident in Canada for the last god knows how long I doubt it, the Scottish fleet now is greatly reduced from what it was a couple of decade's ago, some boats are going back to working the siene net, and there has been a great reduction in the days they can fish, the fishermen are the last people to want a dead north sea, but these idiots in Greenpeace are indangering mens lives, it must be illegal to dump knowing that you could be killing someone


The old "smoke and mirrors" obfuscation, AB has lived in Canada for years therefore he dont know what he's talking about.
Why exactly do you think the Scottish fleet is so greatly reduced?
I was around Iceland and the White Sea on FP when there was a huge fleet of deep sea trawlers working out of Hull, Grimsby and Fleetwood. Where are they now?
I remember when Halifax and the Newfoundland ports where full of visiting trawlers working the Grand Banks. Where are they now?
On the West Coat here we have so many boats out on the days that they are open to catch salmon its a miracle that any survive to return to their spawning grounds. The Japanese with their super seines are cleaning up the salmon on the high seas and whilst everyone must know that if none get back to their spawning grounds there will be none returning period. Not a one of those catching them wants to give up a single salmon before the other guy does.
I have seen fishermen in SN saying that they will be lucky to make enough to pay for the fuel. yet even in todays gallery is a photo of a newer, BIGGER brute of a boat (Another fishermans description) recently launched.
I hear one thing from fishermen, but methinks I am seeing something entirely different. Its not just a North Sea problem, its a world wide problem.
I am old enough to know that I will have crossed the bar before Soylent Green becomes part of the national diet. Your kids? I'm not so sure about!
By ceasing to be part of the problem, one becomes a part of the solution.
AB


----------

